# Ωδή στον Κομπιουτερά



## daeman (Sep 18, 2013)

...
Από τα ηλεμηνύματα που έλαβα σήμερα, ένα πληροφοριογράφημα (_βλ._ νήμα infographic = πληροφοριογράφημα, πληροφοριακό γράφημα) που, παρότι είναι αρκετά απλοποιημένο, έχει ενδιαφέρον ακόμη και για τους μυημένους:

*Ode to the IT Pro*
August 28, 2013, by Jeff Cullimore

With this infographic, Mozy offers an appreciative “Ode to the IT Pro”. We celebrate those hard working individuals who tackle our BIOS issues and listen sympathetically while we tell them how we forgot our password or can’t remember what we need to do to get our office email on our cell phone.
One way to look at IT pros is to compare them to a car mechanic. If your engine is broken, you can somtimes still roll down the windows or listen to the radio, but you’re not going to get anywhere, and you’re going to need a lot of help to get things right. The IT team in your company has the knowledge they need to take care of all of your tech problems, big or small. The IT role has become increasingly complicated with policies like BYOD (Bring Your Own Device), laptops (taking a computer to and from work and on the road can be tough on the hardware), and employees using all sorts of backup and file sharing tools to collaborate, potentially exposing sensitive company data.
Without these hardworking individuals, much of the work that we’re able to do on a daily basis would grind to a halt, slowed by error messages, malware, email issues, and a WiFi password that nobody knows. IT professions often work in the shadows, climbing under your desk to figure out why your mouse isn’t working, or taking a flashlight to the server room to see if they can find that file you need from four years ago. They don’t often get the recognition and praise that a position like theirs deserves. That changes today – IT pros, this one’s for you!
































Nowadays, bugger all can be done without the support of those absolutely buggered poor buggers. 
Sure, sometimes they may bugger some people, but most of the time the _users _are the ones playing silly buggers.

So, debug away and bugs away, fellow Lexi-debuggers!


----------

